# cherokee county



## sharks (Oct 23, 2011)

good opening day my son killed a nice 5 point on saturday evening it was his first buck ever


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 28, 2011)

anybody had any luck?


----------



## sharks (Oct 29, 2011)

Saw a really nice buck this morning on the way to the hunting club and only saw one small doe while in the stand


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 31, 2011)

Going this evening.  Should be some good bucks on the move this week.


----------



## lildorris00 (Oct 31, 2011)

It's been on the last two weekends for me.  I have seen nothing but bucks chasing does the past few weekends.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Nov 1, 2011)

Saw 12 deer this morning. 2 bucks chasing does also. They were houndin em hard! It sounded like a herd of elk was coming through the woods when they came over the ridge behind me. Going back this afternoon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2011)

A nice buck was killed this morning on Town Lake Parkway by a car.

Sorry I could not get a pic.  The guys were loading into the back of a pickup truck.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 2, 2011)

And let the chasing begin


----------



## Razorhead (Nov 2, 2011)

Saw a decent buck yesterday and 5 does Sunday afternoon the buck would never stop look or slow down. Tried grunt, bleat nothing affected him. The does were in a good jog and would not slow either. Maybe the biguns will start to come out in the next few days????


----------



## Razorhead (Nov 3, 2011)

Got the buck I posted about yesterday afternoon with my bow. Decent 5 pointer , going to find his daddy this weekend....


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 7, 2011)

I shot this one in Cherokee County Sunday evening right at the tail end of the day. I'm not seeing movement except very early and just before dark. They do seem to be eating LOTS of acorns so just set yourself up over a hardwood bottom with lots of acorns on the ground.


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 7, 2011)

guy at work kill big 7 pt today 18 " wide 10 " back tines chasin a doe come from cherokee county


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you guys noticed chasing in the evenings or afternoons yet?


----------



## Razorhead (Nov 14, 2011)

Lots of chasing on Sat morning, afternoons are quite.....


----------



## bow stopper (Nov 15, 2011)

*big 8*

Had my hands on a big 8 killed this morning in Cherokee near Hickory Flat. I rough scored him at 136.


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Nov 15, 2011)

bow stopper said:


> Had my hands on a big 8 killed this morning in Cherokee near Hickory Flat. I rough scored him at 136.


ya a buddy of mine got him to send a pic to him looks like a dang good one i hunt a little north of there and hoping to get out end of the week heard they were startin to chase  good luck


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Pic??


----------



## HUNTERBOB (Dec 1, 2011)

Thinking about going in the am is it still on I have heard forsyth fulton and dawson are going strong


----------

